# Lazy Boy Blower



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

This isn't engine related but can anyone tell me where I might find an exhaust chute for a Lazy Boy vacume-blower mod.# 47315? I contacted Garden Way who built it but they went "belly-up" a few yrs back and they gave me the # to call for parts . They told me the part was unavailable. Thought someone here might know of a junker setting around that is being parted out.......


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

ollie said:


> This isn't engine related but can anyone tell me where I might find an exhaust chute for a Lazy Boy vacume-blower mod.# 47315? I contacted Garden Way who built it but they went "belly-up" a few yrs back and they gave me the # to call for parts . They told me the part was unavailable. Thought someone here might know of a junker setting around that is being parted out.......


Garden Way was split up. MTD bought most of it, and still supports a fair amount of legacy product. Briggs and Stratton bought the rest, but only generators and pressure-washers as far as I know. If you dead-end with MTD, let me know and I'll try and post links, don't have them here at home - I have a supplier in PA that handles real old stuff. On the negative, we had a customer this summer looking for a bag for his Tomahawk Chipper Vac (made by Troy-Bilt), and it was NLA. If you have the owner's manual with a part number, post it here and one of us will let you know.


----------



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Paulr44, appreciate your help. I have frabricated one, well, should finish it tomorrow. Sure won't look like a store bought chute but am sure no one will notice it riding by on a bycycle. Thanks Bro...


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You're welcome.
For old Troy part IPL's, see
http://www.partsandservice.com/html/TroyBilt/
If you need me to check a part for availability, send me the part number in a private message, else I might forget to come back here and look for it.
Paul


----------

